# 97 safari van 8 15 6th order Bandpass help



## spl_king_101010 (May 7, 2011)

ok guys this may be long and im sorry in advanced. Ok im new here but i work at an audio shop in my town, and today we had a guy come in with 8 Americanbass FXL 15s and a cactus 12000 watt amp in a 23 cubic foot ported enclosure. We metered him with our ****ty term lab and at 14 volts he hit a 156.7. His goals are 160+ at 14 volts, so that when he goes to a comp and plug into an outside powersource he can break higher than a 165 (hopefully). The crazy thing is that this is also his everyday driver. Now onto the enclosure part. We have roughly 90 cubic feet to work with and he wants to go Bandpass with it. Ive done a few bandpasses before, but nothing to this scale. He isnt looking for a one note wonder since this IS his everyday driver. he wants to be able to hit all the way down to about a 35HZ note and peak at around 65 HZ which lead me to believe the 6th order would be perfect for him, but again, never done one on this scale before lol. Anyone got any suggestions or advice? Max dimensions are 50"wide X 72"deep X 45" tall, giving me 93.75 FT^3 to be exact. He's got more than enough room, im just having a hard time coming up with a design for the enclosure and would REALLY appriciate some help. Snatched all his equipment out today at work but didnt start on the enclosure yet. I hope to start on it tomorrow. Thanks in advanced guys


----------



## seagregory (May 18, 2011)

Good luck with the 60 mark it seems like you have a good start keep us posted.


----------

